# 40s at 60



## -Oy- (Apr 15, 2018)

The East Lancs Railway celebrated 60 years of the Class 40 Diesel loco this weekend. A loco very dear to my heart as it was my fave during my early years 

1. D200 - the original that started it all. Alas not in running order at the moment but on static display this weekend at Bury Bolton Street.






2. 40106 Atlantic Conveyor





3. D213 / 40013 Andania





4. 40135 at Rawtenstall





5. 40106 Atlantic Conveyor and 40013 Andania at Irwell Vale





6. D212 / 40012 Aureol approaching Rawtenstall





7. D212 / 40012 Aureol leaving Rawtenstall


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

No love for diesel locos? Ah well


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2018)

Glorious !!!!...I truly am in love with steam  and Diesel  Locos'''.. not any around these parts tho' only electric...


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Glorious !!!!...I truly am in love with steam  and Diesel  Locos'''.. not any around these parts tho' only electric...



Thanks 

Whereabouts are you? You'd be surprised what's knocking about. Must be some diesel freight at least.


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2018)

I grew up in the last house on the street before the railroad tracks.  The tracks were below grade so the locomotives were more at eye level than usual.  I can remember running out and waving at the engineers and motioning for them to blow their horns, which most did oblige.  You could hear the steam locomotives coming from a pretty good distance but the diesels could sneak up on your.  

My great-grandfather on one side and grandfather on the other worked for the railroads, so I've always had a love for trains.  In our ramblings around the country, I never miss the opportunity to go see some famous locomotive or the other.  I've seen some whoppers out west that were used to pull freight over the mountains.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> I grew up in the last house on the street before the railroad tracks.  The tracks were below grade so the locomotives were more at eye level than usual.  I can remember running out and waving at the engineers and motioning for them to blow their horns, which most did oblige.  You could hear the steam locomotives coming from a pretty good distance but the diesels could sneak up on your.
> 
> My great-grandfather on one side and grandfather on the other worked for the railroads, so I've always had a love for trains.  In our ramblings around the country, I never miss the opportunity to go see some famous locomotive or the other.  I've seen some whoppers out west that were used to pull freight over the mountains.



I've seen photo of the big diesels taken for me by friends over there - they look mighty beasts! Big orange ones usually - I bet they make a racket!


----------

